# New MCS App for properties



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

So we get an e-mail stating starting 1/15/15 MCS is requiring all Wells Fargo orders to use a special moblie app to check in at the properties. 

Anyone hear of this? 

I e-mailed my husbands RVM and asked if he will get more money for the added steps.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> So we get an e-mail stating starting 1/15/15 MCS is requiring all Wells Fargo orders to use a special moblie app to check in at the properties.
> 
> Anyone hear of this?
> 
> I e-mailed my husbands RVM and asked if he will get more money for the added steps.


I have heard from people on this very site. I have also heard that in March MCS is losing some if not all of Wells Fargo. Too many reconveys so Wells is frustrated.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have heard from people on this very site. I have also heard that in March MCS is losing some if not all of Wells Fargo. Too many reconveys so Wells is frustrated.


 
I also got some inside info just yesterday along those same lines, and what WF (and other banks) intend to do post MCS (and other nationals). Good chance this default mortgage services industry is going to reinvent itself in 2015. I for one am more than ready.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope the contractors glued to the nationals can do some reinventing as well.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Hope the contractors glued to the nationals can do some reinventing as well.


. . .and I think that statement right there is going to be the theme of 2015.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*apps*

yes several lenders as of the 12th thius month is requireing us to do it and anyone who steps foot on property to have a aspen grove abc # and everyone log in they are there i think is a lil aggressive myself


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> . . .and I think that statement right there is going to be the theme of 2015.







A year ago I firmly believed the end of 2014 was going to look vastly different than the beginning of the year. 
There wasn't as big of change as I expected, sure we have a few hack regionals go down in flames taking a whole lot of contractor money with them.
But the big changes I was expect. 


Maybe that'll come in 2015.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

They already tried sign in sheets but nobody uses them. They need a record of WHO is at a property on any given date. Look at it this way, it is a CYA sorta thing.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> They already tried sign in sheets but nobody uses them. They need a record of WHO is at a property on any given date. Look at it this way, it is a CYA sorta thing.


How does this help? If I were less than honest I could fill my truck with copper or whatever before I use the app and "Claim" that's how I found the property. Or I could do it after or you could simply come back later once you offload your mower and air compressor and make room. I've seen contractors arrested for all of the above. 

All this app does is screw up our ability to track invoices and write thorough bids.


----------



## WES1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Feb 01 is when MCS will no longer be doing work for Wells in Florida, March maybe be the month when they loose Wells work nation wide.
As far as the ABC# I think it`s a crock of ****...Aspen Grove is a spin off of Wells, just another way to produce revenue off the backs of contractors...by the middle of this year look for a processing fee per photo on the upload side,as far as the MCS app, it does have it`s flaws, reports from the field are saying that it only works approx 30% of the time. IMHO, it`s just a way for them to dispute payment and or back charge for not following procedure. We no longer have a horse in the PPI race but we do work closely with Paul Williams over at Foreclosurepedia, he is busting  pretty damn good, he is a friend of labor and wants the industry given back to the contractors. Join his organization if you haven`t already, there is a wealth of knowledge for the seasoned vet and the newbies, he is definitely not afraid to go down the rabbit hole.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MCS...is in trouble...
So is Ocwen and Alticource. California has suspended their business priviledges in the state...

Be very careful with some of these companies wanting to string you out over 3o days for your money...

FOR YOUR PROTECTION....
Look into your local lien laws...AND DO NOT HESITATE TO LIEN A PROPERTY ON DAY 31...

Also consider looking into IAFST....

iafst.org


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> MCS...is in trouble...
> So is Ocwen and Alticource. California has suspended their business priviledges in the state...


Do you happen to have any proof for the above statements?


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> FOR YOUR PROTECTION....
> Look into your local lien laws...AND DO NOT HESITATE TO LIEN A PROPERTY ON DAY 31...


Hi there,

I haven't posted anything in months because I'm out of this business. Today, I got calls from a couple nationals and it piqued my interest.

I have to caution you about liens. If you signed a contract, like the ones that MCS has you sign, you have signed away your rights. I filed a bunch of liens and they slapped the **** out of me and I felt lucky to walk away from the money they owed me.

This is hard to believe and I won't be surprised that some of you will not believe this.

Here is my sordid tale:

I filed about 40 liens against Corelogic homes. Each lien was for approximately $500. 

My contracts with the other nationals were practically identical though. All of them say you will pay for their legal bills. When I signed these, I knew they were ridiculous but I needed the money and thought it could never get to that.

Corelogic hired a local law firm. 

Law firm files an emergency restraining order from me filing further liens. Files an emergency injunction against my liens.

This "emergency" part is the worst part. They only sent me a registered letter. A judge heard their case, before I even got the letter and due to my contract, agreed with them. He accepted all their stuff and I was in default. I spoke to their attorney, Corelogic agreed not to pursue me for legal costs if I went away never to be heard from again. He stated they ran up legal fees of $40,000 pursuing this and I was liable whenever Corelogic wanted to collect it.

How ****ed is that? The system is rigged against the little guy when a big corporation can see a judge without your presence and you lose without even getting a chance to say your peace.

So this is my advice. If you think a lien might be in the works someday, you will lose against a national, and therefore, don't work for them. Work only for those that don't have a history of screwing over contractors. I felt that the smaller companies like AFAS, Spectrum, never ****ed me over. They might have done things I didn't like but I was never truly screwed over.

Corelogic has folded up and they sent everything to MCS, which used to be a good company. MCS has continued their shady practices.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks foothills, my blood pressure goes up every time I read your story.

To ALL the contractors who have signed a contract with any of the current service companies - Do you think this won't happen to you? Do you think that as long a you just complete your work exactly as ordered, and jump through all their hoops like a good puppet, you're safe? Do you think that they will stand up & defend you _at all_ when a disgruntled homeowner files a frivilous complaint or lawsuit? Good luck to you!

DO NOT sign any of _their_ 'vendor agreements', 'contracts', or ANYTHING they send you without first seeking *professional legal advice*. Every single document they send you is professionally written by the absolute best lawyers to make sure you assume ALL the liability and give up ALL your legal rights to 'fight back' whenever they feel like bullying you for whatever reason they dream up.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I haven't posted anything in months because I'm out of this business. Today, I got calls from a couple nationals and it piqued my interest.
> 
> ...


In many states you can't file a lien unless you file the proper paperwork prior to completing the job in the first place.

I have filed liens on private home owners and I have been paid a few times. Mostly they still owe me. I've gone to small claims and I get a few payments then I hear nothing. 

Money up front is the key to private work. 

I would work for MCS before Spectrum or AFAS. I might work for Safeguard before i would work for AFAS and it would be less painful to shove a hot poker in my eye than work for either. AFAS is tied for the worst company in the business award.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Foothills,

Sorry to hear your story BUT dare I ask if you had an Atty file your liens? We did and every one of them stuck. I was paid all but my Atty fees. It was worth it.


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

mcs in trouble? thats a crock of horse poop


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RI preservstion said:


> mcs in trouble? thats a crock of horse poop


I've heard from people inside 2 other nationals that MCS is losing a large portion and possibly all of Wells Fargo. This may not mean they are in trouble but it definitely means they suck worse than I thought they did.


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

if thats the case i blame the contractors mostly wouldnt you?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RI preservstion said:


> if thats the case i blame the contractors mostly wouldnt you?


When you pay crappy wages, have ridiculous QC, funky insurance regs, and call 12 times on every order that is uploaded good contractors bail.

So no I blame them. They have been emailing and calling us even contacting us through websites trying to get us to join their network. NO WAY I'm doing it. I may even be cutting one of the last 2 nationals i have loose. I am tired of the phone calls and emails about missing pics. Got one today said they needed before during and after pics of 2 cyds exterior debris for a work order. I sat down and looked it up. Said you see pics number xyz, and abc? There are your pics do your job before you call me next time. It gets old day in and day out. Between chasing money and looking for pice they already have I barely even get out in the field at all these days.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It depends on your state*



Wannabe said:


> Foothills,
> 
> Sorry to hear your story BUT dare I ask if you had an Atty file your liens? We did and every one of them stuck. I was paid all but my Atty fees. It was worth it.
> 
> In PA a lien waiver between contractors/sub-contractors must be signed and witnessed at the local Prothonotary office, and the the contractor must post a payment bond, or the waiver is not binding. Residential Contracts between prime parties for under a million can be enforced, but they must also be signed notarized and witnessed. Basically, they can't just be adhered to a contractor agreement like these out of state companies have you sign.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RI preservstion said:


> if thats the case i blame the contractors mostly wouldnt you?




You haven't personally seen the shxt work other hacks do in your area? 

No its not all on the shoulders of the contractor doing the work


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

I filed a lien on an MCS property they wouldn't pay me on they back charged me cause I didn't report damage to the AC unit on the roof.

A little over a month later I got a lawsuit with a copy of my contract attached and a demand to pay their legal bills.

I had to pay an attoney to answer the lawsuit, remove the lien, and never did get my pay. That 1200 job only cost me 700 in cost, 2500 to a attorney, 150 in filing and release fees.

Liens are a joke!

1st and last MCS I ever did.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TLC Homes said:


> I filed a lien on an MCS property they wouldn't pay me on they back charged me cause I didn't report damage to the AC unit on the roof.
> 
> A little over a month later I got a lawsuit with a copy of my contract attached and a demand to pay their legal bills.
> 
> ...


YEP YEP. there is so much misinformation on this subject and if you think it's bad here you should check out the groups on LinkedIN some real geniuses over there. Preaching the techniques of their get rich slow program.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

TLC Homes said:


> I filed a lien on an MCS property they wouldn't pay me on they back charged me cause I didn't report damage to the AC unit on the roof.
> 
> A little over a month later I got a lawsuit with a copy of my contract attached and a demand to pay their legal bills.
> 
> ...



Your state must allow lien waivers. You cannot sign your right away to lien here.


*71-3-523. Who may claim construction lien -- limitation. * A person who furnishes services or materials pursuant to a real estate improvement contract may claim a construction lien, only to the extent provided in this part, to secure the payment of the person's contract price. 

*28-2-723. Construction contracts requiring lien or bond waiver void. * A construction contract may not contain provisions requiring a contractor, subcontractor, or material supplier to waive the right to a construction lien or a right to a claim against a payment bond before the contractor, subcontractor, or material supplier has been paid for the labor, materials, or both labor and materials, furnished by the contractor, subcontractor, or material supplier.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I haven't posted anything in months because I'm out of this business. Today, I got calls from a couple nationals and it piqued my interest.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately your state allows this crap.

*Colorado: Contractual Waivers: Mechanic’s lien rights may be
waived by contract. The waiver must be a knowing
and intentional waiver by the lien claimant. An
agreement to waive lien rights shall contain a
statement by the person waiving the lien rights
providing in substance that all debts owed to any
third party by the person waiving the lien rights and
relating to the goods or services covered by the
waiver of lien rights have been paid or will be timely paid.*


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Wannabe said:
> 
> 
> > Foothills,
> ...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

There are some exceptions. My lawyer has assured me, I'm good.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

MCS just tried to screw my husband on a job he did over a year ago. It was a wint on a property that had previous freeze damage. They tried to get him to go back to the property at his own cost to do all sorts of work as there is 4inches of ice in part of the house. They tried to say it was because of not doing the wint correctly.

The problem is he did it right, reported all the damage from site and on his PCR, I personally called the town to have the water shut off at the street and he made sure the shut off inside the house was off and zip tied.

When he got the work order the first thing I did was pull up the old PCR with the town's water department information on it and called them. It was comfirmed when I called back in 2013 and that the water had indeed been shut off at the street. They sent out a tech to check the shut off at the street and it had been damaged allowing water back into the pipe and the seal before the inside shut off seems to have failed in some way and now water is dripping through. 
We have tons of photos from Winter 2013 to Summer 2014 showing there was never any water leaks from that seal so it is something new the last few months.

Now MCS has to take it up with the town which will be rather interesting. 

And the kicker about all of this. The scumbags contractors that work I am assuming directly for MCS crapped in the toilets and then took it out and put it on top of the ice in the down stairs bathroom, crapped in the down stairs closet, and crapped in the upstairs toliet again taking it out and putting on the floor. People are so dam gross.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Each State is so different on Lien Laws but I can tell you that in 1 of the 7 States we filed liens we had to "pursue" the Nationals Security/Performance Bond. It came as no surprise *** National never filed a Bond thus their Lien Waiver Protection rights were dismissed. 2 wrongs do not make a right.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Each State is so different on Lien Laws but I can tell you that in 1 of the 7 States we filed liens we had to "pursue" the Nationals Security/Performance Bond. It came as no surprise *** National never filed a Bond thus their Lien Waiver Protection rights were dismissed. 2 wrongs do not make a right.



THAT my friend is what a good attorney will buy you.......


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

*better late than never*

Isn't this an iPhone app only so far? We live in in the middle of nowhere, with no service, this won't work for us anyway. To get service a lot of the time we have to drive 20 minutes away. Idea seems ok in theory, not great for all of us and just adding more steps, because you know they'll send you your w/o back at LEAST once because you "forgot" a picture. (Which you didn't, they just didn't look) and b*tch I'm not driving 40 miles for a picture of a toilet that I cleaned! PICTURES!


----------

